# Audi of America Sets Prices on the 2009 Q7 TDI, the World's Cleanest Diesel SUV



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

HERNDON, VA - Audi today released pricing for the 2009 model-year Audi Q7 TDI clean diesel, its first clean diesel vehicle for the U.S. market. The Q7 TDI is scheduled to arrive in U.S. dealerships later this month.
* Full Story *


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Audi of America Sets Prices on the 2009 Q7 TDI, the ... ([email protected])*

You can also configure it on Audiusa.com
Fully loaded $63k







I'd better start saving those pennies


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Audi of America Sets Prices on the 2009 Q7 TDI, the ... ([email protected])*

Funny that Audi is releasing this as an '09 model so late in the model year, but I guess they were forced to do that since the '10 models will have the facelift.
I guess they're throwing in the S-line exterior package for free to compensate...


----------

